# DVD coincé dans alu 12" c'est mort ?



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

Hi, ya rien à faire il ne veut pas sortir... une solution ? une idée ? j'ai redémarré etc...rien à faire....je suis très énérvé.....    ça plus ma batterie qui crève aussi....super


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

et le boitier qui se pique !!! obligé de mettre du villeda dessus extra top le powerbook !!!! en à peine 2 ans...
sans parler du ventilo et du disque dur foutu....ca fait bcp je trouve....un envoi en hollande...cool....


----------



## macarel (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et le boitier qui se pique !!! obligé de mettre du villeda dessus extra top le powerbook !!!! en à peine 2 ans...
> sans parler du ventilo et du disque dur foutu....ca fait bcp je trouve....un envoi en hollande...cool....


T'as essayé le trombone déplié? ( je ne sais pas si ça peut se faire sur un PB, mais sur iMac, iBook etc. c'est possible).


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hi, ya rien à faire il ne veut pas sortir... une solution ? une idée ? j'ai redémarré etc...rien à faire....je suis très énérvé.....    ça plus ma batterie qui crève aussi....super



t as essaye 
ca ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé le trombone déplié? ( je ne sais pas si ça peut se faire sur un PB, mais sur iMac, iBook etc. c'est possible).


ben ya pas de tour pour ça !!!! pas comme sur les imacs...


----------



## bronson1 (2 Octobre 2004)

As-tu essayer de redémarrer avec la le mulot maintenu enfoncé pendant le démararge?  Avec CD coincé sur IBook G4 ça marche très bien, mes gosses peuvent te le confirmer.... Avec DVD jamais tester, mais pourquoi pas?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

i try


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> i try



good luck


----------



## logan1138 (2 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé le trombone déplié?



J'ai eu cette mauvaise surprise avec mon PB17 le jour de sa sortie du carton...  :rose:

En fait, j'avais utilisé un CD avec un autocollant sur le dessus, du coup la sur-épaisseur avais quelque peu perturbé le mange disque.
Je m'en suis sortie sans casse avec le trombone.

Good luck


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

fais iech !!!!! rien à faire !!!!!!!!!


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> fais iech !!!!! rien à faire !!!!!!!!!



tu te lances dans un demontage ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

j'ai peur de ne pas savoir....


----------



## steinway (2 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'ai peur de ne pas savoir....


 tu vas pas le renvoyer en station pour ca si ? peut etre as tu un revendeur mac sous la main ?... au fait t es tjrs en Irelande ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2004)

je vais tenter un revendeur lundi....


----------



## ficelle (3 Octobre 2004)

je crois qu'il est bon pour virée batave...


----------



## goonie (3 Octobre 2004)

Dans la doc du PB, ils disent de redémarrer en maintenant le bouton du trackpad enfoncé, je viens de le faire suite à une mauvaise manip sur un CDRW  :rose:  et cela a marché.
J'espère que cela pourra solutionner ton cas.


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2004)

non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

j'ai fait une petite recherche,
je ne sais pas si ces truc on daja eté proposé



pour éjecter un CD coincé, laissez le bouton de la souris enfoncé au démarrage de l'ordinateur

Si un cd est coincé dans votre lecteur, essayez de démarrer avec le bouton de la souris enfoncé afin d'éjecter le cd.


Comment ejecter un Cd coincé dans le lecteur. 
Eteindre le lecteur, maintenir le bouton eject enfoncé et rallumer le lecteur. 

http://www.ietmac.com/forums/voirsujet.php3?postid=2086&boardid=8

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t28293.html


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2004)

merci mais rien n'y fait !!!!


----------



## Claude number X (3 Octobre 2004)

Il reste toujours la solution de la pince à épiler si tu tiens pas trop au DVD


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Il reste toujours la solution de la pince à épiler si tu tiens pas trop au DVD


 ben si mais je m'en fou comparé à mon alu...mais même avec la pince je n'y arrive pas...je ne sais pas ou il est ce foutu dvd !!!!


----------



## steinway (6 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> merci mais rien n'y fait !!!!


 t en es ou ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

pas loin !!  ça me gonfle....


----------



## Yip (7 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un DVD coincé dans mon Alu, depuis... le mois d'avril. Quelques jours après la fin de la garantie   En plus j'y tiens à ce disque (3e d'un coffret 4 DVD...  )

J'ai démonté mais le lecteur est inaccessible, il faut TOUT retirer, y compris la carte mère (+ de 600 ¤ la réparation chez Apple !), je dois toujours le faire avec un pote, mais le lecteur neuf coûte quand même + de 300 bloutoks, j'ai d'autres priorités.

Pour couronner le tout, j'ai droit à un triple raclement d'enfer à chaque ouverture du PB, visiblement le pigons sont bloqués, il essaie de l'éjecter mais pas moyen. Ça fait bon effet devant tous ces PC users répandus partout sur les différents parquets que je fréquente...


----------



## Yip (7 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un DVD coincé dans mon Alu, depuis... le mois d'avril. Quelques jours après la fin de la garantie   En plus j'y tiens à ce disque (3e d'un coffret 4 DVD...  )

J'ai démonté mais le lecteur est inaccessible, il faut TOUT retirer, y compris la carte mère (+ de 600 ¤ la réparation chez Apple !), je dois toujours le faire avec un pote, mais le lecteur neuf coûte quand même + de 300 bloutoks, j'ai d'autres priorités.

Pour couronner le tout, j'ai droit à un triple raclement d'enfer à chaque ouverture du PB, visiblement le pignons sont bloqués et frottent, il essaie de l'éjecter mais pas moyen. Ça fait bon effet devant tous ces PC users répandus partout sur les différents parquets que je fréquente...


----------



## Yip (7 Octobre 2004)

Désolé, j'ai bégayé  , et pas moyen de supprimer un des messages, j'ai pô trouvé comment faire bien que le bouton indique Éditer/Supprimer


----------



## IceandFire (7 Octobre 2004)

Oué c'est du double flood    .
Bon ben c'est pas très encourageant ton histoire.....


----------



## IceandFire (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon je suis venu à bout de ce DVD à coup de pince et ustensiles en tout genres...
Bref il va falloir changer le lecteur qui est dead..
Ce modèle est t'il compatible avec mon alu 12" 867 ??? : Graveur Dvd-r/rw 4x Panasonic Interne Pour Pb & Ibook G4 Combo (uj-825-b) Merci


----------



## Yip (18 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis venu à bout de ce DVD à coup de pince et ustensiles en tout genres...
> Bref il va falloir changer le lecteur qui est dead..
> Ce modèle est t'il compatible avec mon alu 12" 867 ??? : Graveur Dvd-r/rw 4x Panasonic Interne Pour Pb & Ibook G4 Combo (uj-825-b) Merci




Oui, ça doit être celui-là que j'ai prévu d'acheter pour remplacer le mien, chez MacWay il est à 238 ¤ TTC en ce moment (300 ¤ il y a quelques mois).

Pour info, celui de mon Alu est un Matsushita UJ-815.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Octobre 2004)

ok...qui peut me faire ça sinon ? je pense aussi changer le DD pour mettre un 7200...récupéré le 4200 pour le mettre dans un boitier externe...
Donc si j'achète le matos qui peut me le monter..et en combien de temps..et ou ...???


----------



## iMax (18 Octobre 2004)

C'est fou cette histoire de CD coincé....  :hein: 

Heureusement que j'ai pris AppleCare...


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

pas de réponses constructives ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

meme souci avec dvd bloqué dans ibook , 
j'hesite entre acheter un lecteur graveur externe?   ou un lecteur graveur interne..?(qu'il faudrait que j'installe  

 mais j'ai deja une tite fente au coin gauche de l'ibook et je crains qu'ouvrir la boite ne soit dangereux ... que fais je ? qu'avez vous comme experience?


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

Mais sur un ibook t'as pas un petit trou a coté de l'endroit ou tu mets ton dvd ,t'appuies avec un trombone et ça s'éjecte ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

tu as vu ça où?


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

sur le coté,tu as ton tiroir ou tu mets ton dvd,dans le tiroir t'as un petit trou,tu appuies au fond du trou avec un trombone et noralement ça s'éjecte


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

oui mais sur le ibookG4 c'est un mange disque , pas un tiroir ...


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)

Ah ben c'est con,c'était bien pratique ce trou


----------



## JordiX (5 Juin 2006)

Salut! j'ai eu le même problème à cause d'un CD non reconnu, et qui ne se montait pas.
Du coup impossible de l'éjecter, vu que l'icône n'apparait nulle part.

Pour moi il a suffit que j'ouvre le terminal, et que je lance la commande:
drutil tray eject

Voilà, si ça peut aider...


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

mm non souci mecanique


----------

